# Inexpensive bee suits



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm a second year beek with a couple of hives. I've been wearing a helmet and veil and some old clothes when I work my hives, and I thought I might invest in a full beesuit once I had some extra money or won the lottery. Yesterday I found a place online selling beewear cheaper than I'd ever seen.(full suit w/zipper veil just over $40) Today I had a chance to go by their store in LaFayette, GA, and after seeing how well-made it was, I bought one. You can find them online at www.pigeonmountaintrading.com


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

How is the quality? Looking for a jacket/veil combo myself.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Heavy cotton fabric, large plastic/nylon zippers, elastic at wrists and ankles, velcro cover for veil zippers, and everything stitched well. I'm sure you might find some equipment that is higher quality, but this looks like a great value to me!


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

Does it say where it's made? Also did you happen to lay your eyes on any extractors while you were there? looks like good prices, but the pictures don't come up on website.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

The suit was made in India. I looked at one hand-cranked extractor. Seemd ok, but I really didn't inspect it much. It had a very easy to use vertical handle that I liked and the stainless tank looked good, but that's about all I can tell you.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If the suit came from India then the extractor probably came from China, My guess


----------



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

gunter62 said:


> I'm a second year beek with a couple of hives. I've been wearing a helmet and veil and some old clothes when I work my hives, and I thought I might invest in a full beesuit once I had some extra money or won the lottery. Yesterday I found a place online selling beewear cheaper than I'd ever seen.(full suit w/zipper veil just over $40) Today I had a chance to go by their store in LaFayette, GA, and after seeing how well-made it was, I bought one. You can find them online at www.pigeonmountaintrading.com


They must have realized their mistake. Only the pants are $40 now.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

On the website, check under bee wear. That gives you the page of their "Pigeon Mountain" branded products. The "clothing" button shows the Bee Master branded merchandise.


----------



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

Ah, got it!
Is the suit hot?


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just tried out the suit about 30 minutes ago. This time of year, even working in shorts, I get hot. The suit did its job, and being loosely fit, it wasn't too bad. In this sort of weather, I tend to take frequent breaks and drink a lot just to avoid overheating.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

What a great deal! Thanks for sharing! I'm supposing you didn't get stung, either, eh?

I have a Brushy Mountain bee suit-- it was 80 for the suit and 20 for the fencing veil. Tax and all 110. If I need to get a second suit for a friend, I may look into this.

Most all of my clothes are made in India anyway.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I bought a set of white painter's coveralls on ebay for $6.00. Very seldom do I wear a bee suit. I've even started going veil-less here lately. I do keep veil and gloves and bee suit in case the bees decide it's not my day.


----------



## Kendal (Apr 12, 2011)

IMHO wrong place to invest your money. For most of my 30 years of beekeeping (Including working as a county inspector) I have generally found a pair of jeans and a sweatshirt (sweatshirt arms are heavier than typical long-sleeved shirt arms) over a polo/golf shirt (for a collar), along with helmet and veil, to be sufficient. I knew a guy who wore shorts and Tyvek, but I thought that was a little too hot. Goodwill was my store of choice.


----------



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

After 30 years with my original bee suit (cotton) the veil had rusted through in a couple of places. I didn't use it much, unless it was a nasty day. However, I decided to try an Ultra-Breeze for this cut-out, since I'd be 15' up. I've noticed that you can get by with a veil and gloves unless the girls get really angry. If they really get mad, they will go all the way down to your feet to sting you. The Ultra-Breeze was worth every dime on a 100 degree day. Now I'm set for the next 30? years.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I would like to interject my two cents. on protection equipment I will not skimp. I wear my full suit that was made for working with AHB's I wear my long sleeves gloves the whole set cost 100 bucks. The more you lessen your exposure to stings the better off you will be.


----------



## dcurtis (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow...that is good prices. Just getting into beekeeping so getting everything priced out to get money right. This helps, thanks for the tip...


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

If you want good old made in the USA, which is what we all need to try and do. Walter T. Kelley Co. sews all their suits right there at Clarkson Ky. www.kelleybees.com They are top quality. I'm sure Ultra Breeze is made in the USA I don't always follow my own advice because it is harder and harder to find made in the USA. ABC news says that if each of us spent $3.33 a year on products made in the USA it will create 10,000 jobs. Food for thought. If we don't take care of ourselves then who's going to?


----------



## ROmalley (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes, the Ultra Breeze is made in the USA and is extremely cool as well!

http://ultrabreezesuits.com


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, Valleyman and ROmalley. I work in manufacturing and am lucky enough to be able to spend a little more on Made in USA items. Now I just need to figure out which one Santa will bring me.


----------

